# My Homemade Exposure Table



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Since i saw a bunch of DIY exposure tables on here, I thought I'd share mine...

It's not the prettiest unit around, but it works, and to me... that's what matters




























Feel free to ask questions... like I said, she's not the prettiest machine out there... but it does work great!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

by the way... i'm working on a new box setup for this and i'm going to put the light on the bottom, with a nice glass top... to lay the screen on


----------



## Andy2.0 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Brian, thanks for the pics, this is exactly the reason I joined this site, to get some real practical tips. Please let me know how you get on with the other unit you mentioned.
Regards
Andy


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Definately a bare bones setup, and the concrete block wall and concrete floor just add to it. Looks like my old basement. Doesn't have to look good but if it gets results, that's all that matters.


----------



## eleMental (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice. Is that just a modified outside construction light?


----------



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys!
I think without vacum presure homemade exposure unit have to looks like this -[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9NrndxeCJ4[/media] its best when you have light under - so you can press the image with mesh ageist the glus. im using one of this 1000w lamp, exposure time 10min, but it dipends of emulsion, in instructions for my emulsion sais 1.5min with 2000w light


----------



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

By the way - im just started this buisenes and i found allot of info on youtube (equipment,tutorial for artwork in corel draw and photoshop, all screen printing prosses in video)


----------



## bebo (Aug 11, 2008)

i would like to share my exposure unit too i have it made like an office table
exposure time is 3 to 5 min, the distance between the glass and the florecent light is 4 inch. i have more than 10 years experience in screen printing.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool, i still haven't made my table version yet...

I just got over a really bad burn on my arm (not related to screen printing) and had a really bad infection from it... ran from my thumb to my elbow 

Anyways, I hope to get mine done up real soon here


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

Hi I was wondering how high is the light from the screen on the frist set up.


----------



## Timofei (Feb 2, 2008)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> Since i saw a bunch of DIY exposure tables on here, I thought I'd share mine...
> 
> It's not the prettiest unit around, but it works, and to me... that's what matters
> 
> ...



Pretty has nothing to do with the money it will save and make you.

Tim


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent. Looks just like mine, except my light arm is screwed to the back of the oven I use to cure, lol.
I need one of those 15 minute timers.
One thing that reaaaallly helped out was getting two pieces of glass, one the size of the emulsion, give or take, and a second that is about 30x36. Put the small piece on the positives and sort of squeegee the glass/transparencies down. Set the big piece on top for weight, made a huge difference on the fine lines and edges.


----------



## netahpots (Jan 20, 2009)

The oven is a great idea. Do you set it at 350 or broil. For real, how do you use it and have you ever burnt up a shirt?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, I really use it. I have done over 1000 shirts in this thing. Put it on broil, stick the shirts in, leave the door open. Usually takes about 20 secs.
I have scorched a few, mostly because I wasnt paying attention to the timer.


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

If you can't use an oven what would you recamend using ?
My mom would freak out if I used her oven ...


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Tbnefi33 said:


> If you can't use an oven what would you recamend using ?
> My mom would freak out if I used her oven ...


A conveyor dryer, which i recommend anyway, and am building. The oven works, but its a PITA.

If this isn't an option, there is always the good old heat gun. Not pretty and it takes practice and testing to know you are curing it evenly (probably not), but it'll work.


----------



## Tbnefi33 (May 6, 2008)

I'll probley have to go with the heat gun and save up some funds to get the comveryor later on.
thanks for the info.


----------



## netahpots (Jan 20, 2009)

I wounder if you could build a flash out of a heating element from the oven, or a few old toasters and made a heat shield?? Sorry just thinking out loud again...


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

netahpots said:


> I wounder if you could build a flash out of a heating element from the oven, or a few old toasters and made a heat shield?? Sorry just thinking out loud again...


If you were going to try that have a look at this Video on Youtube 
*YouTees: Screen Printing / flash curing options!*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0mduVJxY3c[/media]

He shows you how to disable the mercury switch from a heater unit . So like he says if you were to do this you would have to be very careful with the heater now the safety feature is disabled .


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought that heater and use it for flashing now per Lee's video. Works pretty well, but it's somewhat hard to determine the time of flashing.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Tbnefi33 said:


> Hi I was wondering how high is the light from the screen on the frist set up.



16 inches

and also, someone recently asked me how to wire the timer switch, so here's how:


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

that was me, Brian (asking how to wire it).... but i deleted the message because i was able to figure it out 
... thanks for the drawing, that's exactly how i did it and it's an awesome timer. i recommend your drawing to anyone here. works perfectly.


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

My way is a bit longer (maybe). As we already had a heat press, we heat gun for a while and then lay the shirt with teflon over, press for about 5 seconds (The temp is 200C ..I think its Celcius.) We get a great finish. We only do 1 Colour prints though. It could work with more I suppose.


----------



## amc18 (May 2, 2009)

sir would u mind me asking u if u are using tracing paper or exposure film on this exposure system. Thanks


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool set up... I'm about to go to home depot and try my own...

Thanks, Bill


----------



## scottyl (Feb 19, 2010)

HI,
I have a print shop and I use a Nu-arc plate burner to burn plates for the printing press.
Anyone know if this can be used, or modified to use, for exposing screens? I have two of them, so if I have to modify it, that's ok.


----------



## turboinferno (Dec 15, 2009)

looks good perfect pixel!


----------

